# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Pop Quiz: See How Well Your Brain Handles the Stroop Test

## Suzanimal

I failed. I only made it to the third one and that's because I was cheating off the Asian guy.







> Our brains are amazing organs. Theyre capable of solving highly complex problems and achieving incredible feats. But the brain isnt perfect. Despite its many strengths, it doesnt take much to completely confuse it. Case in point: The Stroop effect.
> 
> The Stroop effectnamed after John Ridley Stroop, who first wrote about it in a psychology paperillustrates what happens when the brain is trying to process conflicting streams of information. Specifically, the test that produces the effect involves naming the color a word is printed in when the word itself is the name of a different color. (Example: seeing the word red in a blue font and saying blue.") Reading words is easy, naming colors on their own is a bit harderand when those two things conflict, the brain is sent into a bit of a tizzy.
> 
> You can watch the folks over at Science World in British Columbia above as they take the Stroop test, and play along to test your own mental flexibility. Be prepared to feel flustered.
> 
> For more about the Stroop effect, head over to Science Worlds website.


http://www.mentalfloss.com/article/7...es-stroop-test

----------


## Chester Copperpot

i said them all good except the last one i said purple

----------


## Suzanimal

> i said them all good except the last one i said purple


Good job, I'll cheat off you next time.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I found it easy. Does that mean I'm defective?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I found it easy. Does that mean I'm defective?


You're special.
*moves over behind Gunny to cheat*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

All you gotta do is shut down the brainpart that wants to read, and then it's just like calling the middle row. Kinda like closing one eye but inside your head.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *All you gotta do is shut down the brainpart* that wants to read, and then it's just like calling the middle row. Kinda like closing one eye but inside your head.


You'd think that would come naturally to me but I can't control my brain. It's like it has a mind of it's own.

----------


## Dr.3D

I'm color blind.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm color blind.


LOL, I'd like to watch you take the test.

----------


## Dr.3D

> LOL, I'd like to watch you take the test.


I was the only one in my kindergarten class, who had to sit around with a dunce cap when they had everyone identify colors.
Blue and purple look the same to me.  I'm red/green color blind.

This brings back bad memories. 

Guess that's why I get along with dogs so well.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I was the only one in my kindergarten class, who had to sit around with a dunce cap when they had everyone identify colors.
> Blue and purple look the same to me.  I'm red/green color blind.
> 
> This brings back bad memories. 
> 
> Guess that's why I get along with dogs so well.




I guess you showed then, now you're a doctor.

My left handed son failed cutting - they were making him use right handed scissors.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I guess you showed then, now you're a doctor.
> 
> My left handed son failed cutting - they were making him use right handed scissors.


I'm left handed when it comes to writing.  The teacher sat across the table from me and told me to hold the pencil in the same hand she was using.

As it is now, I use this tool...
http://www.hikarun.com/e/

----------


## Ronin Truth

> You'd think that would come naturally to me but I can't control my brain. It's like it has a mind of it's own.


It does. Brain is just the physical 'meat' receiver for the metaphysical mind.    <insert Twilight Zone theme song here>

----------


## Suzanimal

Dang, I thought I edited it last time.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It does. Brain is just the physical 'meat' receiver for the metaphysical mind.    <insert Twilight Zone theme song here>


Are you saying I don't think with my meaty bits?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> All you gotta do is shut down the brainpart that wants to read, and then it's just like calling the middle row. Kinda like closing one eye but inside your head.


More or less.

----------


## Suzanimal

Damn. Dupe post.

----------


## Suzanimal

> More or less.


Don't be coy. How'd you do, luc?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Are you saying I don't think with my meaty bits?


Mind works better.  It's largely a guy thing.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Mind works better.  It's largely a guy thing.


You're the one who brought up the meat.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> You're the one who brought up the meat.


Meat exists as physical brain, the mind "radio receiver and transmitter". If you want to think of it that way.   Or even if you don't.

----------


## loveshiscountry

That quiz is culturally biased.

----------


## opal

my browser is color blind.. when the colors allegedly matched the words, they didn't.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> my browser is color blind.. when the colors allegedly matched the words, they didn't.


Yeah I think that's partly the camera.  They kept calling orange "red."

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I was the only one in my kindergarten class, who had to sit around with a dunce cap when they had everyone identify colors.
> Blue and purple look the same to me.  I'm red/green color blind.
> 
> This brings back bad memories. 
> 
> Guess that's why I get along with dogs so well.


Sounds like your teacher had teh dumb.  We've had a firm grasp on color blindness for over 100 years, and we first started learning about it in like the 1790's.

_Lots_ of my teachers had teh dumb, and at this point I consider that more probable than competence in any random sample.  The small handful of teachers I had who stood out in spectacular brilliance were definitely the exceptions to the rule.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sounds like your teacher had teh dumb.  We've had a firm grasp on color blindness for over 100 years, and we first started learning about it in like the 1790's.
> 
> _Lots_ of my teachers had teh dumb, and at this point I consider that more probable than competence in any random sample.  The small handful of teachers I had who stood out in spectacular brilliance were definitely the exceptions to the rule.


He forgot to mention, he also liked to smell elephant poo.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> He forgot to mention, he also liked to smell elephant poo.


Oh.  Well that explains it then.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh.  Well that explains it then.


I don't know how he ever got to be a doctor. O_o

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't know how he ever got to be a doctor. O_o


Elephant doctor?

----------


## DamianTV

*Brain Games - National Geographic on Youtube*

I dont know why, but I find this show absolutely fascinating.

In one of the episodes that comes to mind, there are "tricks" that can make both hemispheres of your brain work together.  Its a pretty simple exercise.  A number and combination of letters that spell out something you should be familiar with.  I'll give you some examples:

7 DIAW - 7 Days In A Week
12 MIAY - 12 Months In A Year
24 HIAD - 24 Hours In A Day

What youre experiencing right now is called Priming.  If you can see the pattern in the list above, youre brain has recognized the pattern and will try to apply that same pattern to other similar situations.  Now its time for you to try to solve a couple of simple ones that I throw your way.  

52 WIAY
40 HIAWW
50 SITUSOA
10 CITB
18 HOAGC
13 DIABD

If you like it, post the answer and post another pattern you can come up with...

----------


## Suzanimal

I think I did pretty good. 

52 WIAY  (Weeks in a year)
40 HIAWW (hours in a work week)
50 SITUSOA (states in the united states of america)
10 CITB (cops in the barn)
18 HOAGC (hills on a green cow)
13 DIABD (days in a bad day)

I made one. Can you get it?

1 LPOTUS

----------


## DamianTV

> I think I did pretty good. 
> 
> 52 WIAY  (Weeks in a year) - Yep
> 40 HIAWW (hours in a work week) - Yep
> 50 SITUSOA (states in the united states of america) - Yep
> 10 CITB (cops in the barn) - Nope.  Hint: Religious
> 18 HOAGC (hills on a green cow) - Nope.  Hint: Sports
> 13 DIABD (days in a bad day) - Nope.  Hint: Food
> 
> ...


Half of them were right, funny otherwise.  Added hints to the ones you got wrong.

That one is pretty hard.  I have POTUS stuck in my head as President Of The United States, so Im stumped on this one.

1 LPOTUS - 1 Large Platypus Overlooking Terminal United Sexworkers?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Half of them were right, funny otherwise.  Added hints to the ones you got wrong.
> 
> That one is pretty hard.  I have POTUS stuck in my head as President Of The United States, so Im stumped on this one.
> 
> *1 LPOTUS - 1 Large Platypus Overlooking Terminal United Sexworkers?*


Close.


1 Lying President of the United States

----------


## DamianTV

> Close.
> 
> 
> 1 Lying President of the United States


I shoulda known that!  

Out of Rep, someone wanna cover me?

---

Heres a couple more, starting easy and increasing in difficulty.  Also testing to see how well Priming works...

5280 FIAM
3 FIAY
100 CIAM

Hint: Distance, and not always Imperial...

----------


## Dr.3D

> He forgot to mention, he also liked to smell elephant poo.


I never said I liked to smell elephant poo.   I just said, it was one of my childhood memories of the circus.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Yeah I think that's partly the camera.  They kept calling orange "red."


Okay I was starting to wonder about that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I shoulda known that!  
> 
> Out of Rep, someone wanna cover me?
> 
> ---
> 
> Heres a couple more, starting easy and increasing in difficulty.  Also testing to see how well Priming works...
> 
> 5280 FIAM
> ...


5280 FIAM - Fiats in a motorcade
3 FIAY- Fiats in a yardsale
100 CIAM - Camaros in a mullet?





> 10 CITB (cops in the barn) - Nope. Hint: Religious 10 Christians in the Barn
> 18 HOAGC (hills on a green cow) - Nope. Hint: Sports 18 Holes on a golf course Mr Animal plays golf, I only got that one because you gave me a hint.
> 13 DIABD (days in a bad day) - Nope. Hint: Food  13 Doughnuts in a bakers dozen I love doughnuts

----------


## Intoxiklown

> I was the only one in my kindergarten class, who had to sit around with a dunce cap when they had everyone identify colors.
> Blue and purple look the same to me.  I'm red/green color blind.
> 
> This brings back bad memories. 
> 
> Guess that's why I get along with dogs so well.


Don't feel too bad though man. That color blindness is what a lot of military call "camo vision". Your color blindness allows you to see things normal people can't.  For example, you might see a bird sitting in a tree that is completely hidden to a normal person. Or, you can fly over territory, and things covered with camo netting will stick out to you plain as day.

----------


## osan

> I failed. I only made it to the third one and that's because I was cheating off the Asian guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mentalfloss.com/article/7...es-stroop-test



Got them all.  Key is to cheat by concentrating on the first letter of the word, disregarding the world itself.  It makes things a LOT easier.  The moment you start thinking in word chunks, things go haywire.

----------


## Suzanimal

Does anyone see the damn Y? It said you should be able to find it in 6 seconds but I've been looking at this damn thing on and off all day and still don't see it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Does anyone see the damn Y? It said you should be able to find it in 6 seconds but I've been looking at this damn thing on and off all day and still don't see it.


27 down, 33 across

----------


## Suzanimal

> 27 down, 33 across


How long did it take you to find it?

----------


## Dr.3D

> How long did it take you to find it?


LOL, obviously less time than it took you if you've been looking at it on and off all day.  

Edit: Okay... I'm sorry...
I didn't check to see how long it took but you posted the picture 9 minutes before I answered in my post and I had to take the time to count down and across so as to answer you.  I'm pretty sure it took more than 6 seconds though.

----------


## opal

I looked at it 6 seconds and thought.. Y am I looking at this?

----------


## DamianTV

---

Can You Find the Panda Hidden in the Snowmen?



(its there...)

---

Want another weird one?  Stare at the *+* in the middle of the picture and try to see the faces.  After a bit you may start to notice that the faces appear horribly deformed in your peripheral...



(more info here)

---

Another fun one...

----------


## Suzanimal

No. I've been looking for that stupid panda for a week or two. I'm done.




> ---
> 
> Can You Find the Panda Hidden in the Snowmen?
> 
> 
> 
> (its there...)


None of the above. I only see two faces.




>

----------


## Suzanimal

They turned into aliens.




> Want another weird one?  Stare at the *+* in the middle of the picture and try to see the faces.  After a bit you may start to notice that the faces appear horribly deformed in your peripheral...
> 
> 
> 
> (more info here)
> 
> ---

----------


## Ronin Truth

> No. I've been looking for that stupid panda for a week or two. I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> None of the above. I only see two faces.


Faces? Look very carefully in the tree branches and twigs all the way around.

Panda? Bottom row, third from the right side end.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Faces? Look very carefully in the tree branches and twigs all the way around.
> 
> Panda? Bottom row, third from the right side end.


What kind of sorcery did you use to do that?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> What kind of sorcery did you use to do that?


INTJ 

*"When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth." -- Sherlock Holmes*

----------


## Ronin Truth

> They turned into aliens.


 Kind of reminds me of .........


*they live
*
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...hxBScQ1QIIUSgE

----------


## opal

I see 9 faces (in best Captain Picard voice I can muster)

wait.. 10

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I see 9 faces (in best Captain Picard voice I can muster)
> 
> wait.. 10


Ten is what I saw.

----------


## Suzanimal

Y'all ain't right.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Y'all ain't right.


*A*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Y'all ain't right.


Does this help?

----------


## Suzanimal

A bit. Now I see 4 faces and some yellow squiggles.




> Does this help?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> A bit. Now I see 4 faces and some yellow squiggles.


When was your vision last checked?

----------


## Suzanimal

> When was your vision last checked?


Last year. Doc says I'm good, just need some reading glasses.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> A bit. Now I see 4 faces and some yellow squiggles.


Hmm.

Okay, how about this one?

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, I see 10 now. Is (C) more than 10 a trick answer?




> Hmm.
> 
> Okay, how about this one?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Okay, I see 10 now. Is (C) more than 10 a trick answer?


Dunno, maybe.  I've never seen more than 10 on this drawing.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Okay, I see 10 now. Is (C) more than 10 a trick answer?


Some folks would just prefer to call (C) an incorrect answer.

----------


## DamianTV

Pareidolia - the ability to see a face in something it isnt human.  Like seeing a car with two headlights as eyes and the grill as a mouth, or a face in an electrical outlet.  Its theorized the ability to "see faces", not only of humans in patterns of leaves or cereal results from an evolutionary survival trait, not only to recognize other humans, but to identify predators that are stalking us as well as prey.  Considering how quickly we can do this, it would be a pretty big part of our ability to survive.

The reason that there are more than 10 is that 10 faces are intentionally drawn, too much detail in each of the faces drawn in, however, the Pareidolia can kick in and we can recognize faces in that image that were not intended.  Same way as a funky shape of clouds can resemble an ice cream cone without the cloud being intentionally made that way.  I only see 10 myself, but we can probably see even more.  I think the trick may be to "defocus" ones eyes and let the brain do its magic trickery.

Missed answers from previous posts:

10 CITB (cops in the barn) - 10 Commandments In The Bible
18 HOAGC (hills on a green cow) - 18 Holes On A Golf Course
13 DIABD (days in a bad day) - 13 Donuts In A Bakers Dozen
5280 FIAM - Fiats in a motorcade - 5280 Feet In A Mile
3 FIAY- Fiats in a yardsale - 3 Feet In A Yard
100 CIAM - Camaros in a mullet? - 100 Centimeters In A Meter

---

New ones:

206 BITHB - Hint: Human Anatomy
10 TOAF - Hint: Human Anatomy

----------


## Spikender

> i said them all good except the last one i said purple


Same here.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pareidolia - the ability to see a face in something it isnt human.  Like seeing a car with two headlights as eyes and the grill as a mouth, or a face in an electrical outlet.  *Its theorized the ability to "see faces", not only of humans in patterns of leaves or cereal results from an evolutionary survival trait, not only to recognize other humans, but to identify predators that are stalking us as well as prey.  Considering how quickly we can do this, it would be a pretty big part of our ability to survive.*
> 
> The reason that there are more than 10 is that 10 faces are intentionally drawn, too much detail in each of the faces drawn in, however, the Pareidolia can kick in and we can recognize faces in that image that were not intended.  Same way as a funky shape of clouds can resemble an ice cream cone without the cloud being intentionally made that way.  I only see 10 myself, but we can probably see even more.  I think the trick may be to "defocus" ones eyes and let the brain do its magic trickery.


Welp, I'm a goner. 




> Missed answers from previous posts:
> 
> 10 CITB (cops in the barn) - 10 Commandments In The Bible
> 18 HOAGC (hills on a green cow) - 18 Holes On A Golf Course
> 13 DIABD (days in a bad day) - 13 Donuts In A Bakers Dozen
> 5280 FIAM - Fiats in a motorcade - 5280 Feet In A Mile
> 3 FIAY- Fiats in a yardsale - 3 Feet In A Yard
> 100 CIAM - Camaros in a mullet? - 100 Centimeters In A Meter
> 
> ---


Huh, you sure?




> New ones:
> 
> 206 BITHB - Hint: Human Anatomy Boobs in a hot tub?
> 10 TOAF - Hint: Human Anatomy toot or ass fart?

----------


## Suzanimal

I found it!!! Finally passed an internet test, WOOHOO!!!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I found it!!! Finally passed an internet test, WOOHOO!!!


Good for you, kudos. 

*"When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth." -- Sir Author Conan Doyle*

----------


## Suzanimal

I got this one, too!!! Yay! Which is surprising considering it's math. I got it really fast, too.




> Can you solve the three cups, 10 coins logic puzzle? You have 10 coins and three cups. You must distribute all 10 coins so that each cup contains an odd number of coins. You must use all the coins; every coin must be inside a cup. You also must use every cup-every cup must contain coins. Is it possible? If so, how can it be done? Hint: This puzzle requires a clever trick to solve it.



My solution


* *




1 cup - 1 coin
2 cup - 3 coins
3 cup - 7 coins

----------


## osan

> ---
> 
> Can You Find the Panda Hidden in the Snowmen?
> 
> 
> 
> (its there...)
> 
> ---
> ...


Canna you finda d'pope inna d'pizza?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I got this one, too!!! Yay! Which is surprising considering it's math. I got it really fast, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


How many coins? Do overs on arithmetic. Sorry.

----------


## Suzanimal

Donald Trump is hiding somewhere in this drawing; can you find him?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Donald Trump is hiding somewhere in this drawing; can you find him?


I'll SWAG he's the guy wearing the Kirk shirt and holding some tribbles, in a HUGE bunch of tribbles.

----------

